

When you say “passionate”, I think “show me”. - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/02/15/when-you-say-%E2%80%9Cpassionate%E2%80%9D-i-think-%E2%80%9Cshow-me%E2%80%9D/

======
mkinnan
I completely understand the point the author is trying to make, but I would
disagree with the author's meaning of 'passionate'. People can be passionate
about their ideas, but that doesn't necessarily mean they have taken that
'next' step to 'show you' a product. I think what the author really wants to
see from people that claim they are 'passionate' about their ideas is pro-
activeness in building something tangible.

